# New phone



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

How do I download the Flex app if I have a new phone? I tried beaming it from the old phone but it tries to download it from the app store instead, which obviously isn't there.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

A couple options. One is to download the apk file from old phone to computer. Then plug in new phone and download from computer to new phone.
Another is to write support and ask for invite to intro session to download app. 
I've offered to others a download of a copy of the app from google drive. But, i'm unsure if there are different versions of the app for prime now drivers and .com guys. I'm a dot com/logistics guy. So, don't know if it will work or not.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> A couple options. One is to download the apk file from old phone to computer. Then plug in new phone and download from computer to new phone.
> Another is to write support and ask for invite to intro session to download app.
> I've offered to others a download of a copy of the app from google drive. But, i'm unsure if there are different versions of the app for prime now drivers and .com guys. I'm a dot com/logistics guy. So, don't know if it will work or not.


File transfer worked.
Thank you.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Since I transferred the app to my new phone, I've been getting a lot of error messages, such as "Something didn't work." This never happened on the old phone. I would refresh it to try to get it to work, but it won't. 

Have you experienced this, too?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Apparently a known issue, not related to your phone.

g


----------



## Maddie F. (Aug 13, 2016)

Would anyone possibly have the Amazon flex app APK file they can send me? I got a new phone and I have no idea how to transfer it . Thank you


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Send an email address privately or post on here if you wish. I'll send you a link.
3rd person today!  Actually in the last 15 minutes! 
You should be able to download the apk from your old phone to computer, then upload to new phone via usb cable. If not, 
i'll send you the link see if you can download it.


----------



## Maddie F. (Aug 13, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Send an email address privately or post on here if you wish. I'll send you a link.
> 3rd person today!  Actually in the last 15 minutes!
> You should be able to download the apk from your old phone to computer, then upload to new phone via usb cable. If not,
> i'll send you the link see if you can download it.


Thank you so much, you are truly a life saver , I'm trying to send you my email but it won't allow me to message you because I'm a new member


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I started a private conversation with you, let me know if you see it or can access. I put the link in there too.


----------



## Maddie F. (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you so much. Your are such a life saver. I've downloaded it and it updates to the latest version thank you so much.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

No problem...glad I could help.


----------



## Maddie F. (Aug 13, 2016)

Have a great weekend


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

If you email flex support, they'll send you a link to q&a session. You just have to login to it long enough to write down the download link. It took me about ten minutes. I just had to remember to login between 10am and noon.


----------



## Amazonflexa (Aug 23, 2016)

Maddie F. said:


> Thank you so much. Your are such a life saver. I've downloaded it and it updates to the latest version thank you so much.


Hi, would you mind sharing the apk file for amazon flex? Thanks


----------

